# Washington Lime Quarry, Sussex - 2012



## The Archivist (Jul 16, 2012)

At the foot of the South Downs, near where the chalk joins the Lower Greensand is the Sussex village of Washington. Follow the bostal from the village (a steep track leading up to the Downs) and you reach a bank of four lime kilns. These were built c. 1839 by local farmers Thomas and Herbert Floate. The kilns ceased production around 1930 but the quarry, known as the Washington Lime Quarry, continued to expand until around 2000 when it became a plant hire depot for its owner, Dudman Ltd. It has apparently been semi-derelict for a while, but parts of it still seem to be used for storage and vehicle maintenance. 

_Those of a sensitive disposition are advised that this report may contain images of a vehicular nature_. (I know, I know, I've tried to keep it to a minimum) 






This way





Obey the signs





Report to the office





Sign in





Over the weighbridge





Fill up





And off to the pit





In need of repair?





Don't be alarmed





You'll find the workshop well-equipped





The disused kilns





Kiln 2





Kiln 3





Kiln 4





Quarry overview

Thanks for reading, 
Arch


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice report and photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Comrade (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice report in my neck of the woods. Cheers


----------



## kehumff (Jul 16, 2012)

What a strange place, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking truck,thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for sharing, i want a brick tunnel too


----------

